# Eurojet exhaust!!!



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i called eurojet this morning and talked to them, regarding my exhaust. they said mine should be here by tuesday since this monday is a holiday for ups. but whoever i spoke with said that they have 8 of them made up ready to ship...
I can't say whether all of those 8 are spoken for but i know someone was asking if eurojet had any in stock. 

in any case i'd say call them up and ask if they have any available. and order it up! i'm really impressed with them... they've been REALLY helpful lately.

anyway just wanted to spread the good news! i'll post some pics and vids once mine is on!
i've been waiting for a bit now, so i'm really excited to get this on...

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> i'm really impressed with them... they've been REALLY helpful lately.


lately? i talk to them more that what i talk to my mother... they are ALWAYS helpful. lol... 

anyways, could you post a vid and a review once you install the exhaust?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

YEAH!! you bet i'll have a vid up as soon as i get this exhaust on! i've got a few options of camera. what would everyone prefer?

i've got an Epic "stealth cam"
a pentax optio digi camera
and of course my env3 cell phone camera... which would be best?

let me know I'm so excited!!!


----------



## pharphegnugen (Oct 29, 2003)

*used Eurojet*

I have a used Eurojet from my 2007 Rabbit, I month old...easy install, no welding..too rude for me. Will sell for $250. I am in North Jersey, can ship it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

hey! don't take this as being rude... but don't bash eurojet! they are one of the only companies with love for the 2.5... if they were rude, i'd say PM them and sort out your problems...

IF however you mean that the exhaust is "rude" noise wise. i've heard that the techtonics tuning exhaust is a bit quieter. 
The thing that i found out is that eurojet is a pretty small business that is run by just a handful of people and i think that with the vw community being so large it must be hard to keep up with the demand.
most people are kinda instant gratification when it comes to getting things for their car. and don't want to wait more than a day to get it. 
when things are being welded by one or a few people it takes time. and patience is really needed to be satisfied once you get the things that you want though it'll be worth it. 

on a side note if you want to sell that ej exhaust i'd say throw it up on the mk5 classifieds or even on rabbit owners club... it'll take a day to sell it i'm sure!
hope this didn't come across in a bad way. and i hope that EJ hasn't left a bad taste in your mouth since they've got some great products coming our way!

good luck!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> The thing that i found out is that eurojet is a pretty small business that is run by just a handful of people and i think that with the vw community being so large it must be hard to keep up with the demand.
> most people are kinda instant gratification when it comes to getting things for their car. and don't want to wait more than a day to get it.
> 
> when things are being welded by one or a few people it takes time. and patience is really needed to be satisfied once you get the things that you want though it'll be worth it.
> ...


so, so far my experiences with em have been nothing but real good.

yep, they are small business... just a very small bunch of people who happen to have good suppliers and a good set of connections. still they have been able to keep up with demand, they have been able to make awesome products for us to enjoy, and more than everything, they ARE CURRENTLY working and developing amazing products for us 2.5'ers... (turbo kit)...

anyways, among the things that i like about eurojet is that they have always told me the truth. Even it it isnt very good. small detail: i have a set of prohects with my car, and i wanted them to make very special, custom made stuff... they said that at the moment, they couldnt.

also... they do have amazing prods coming in... 
-intake manifold
-THE BEST HEADERS
-Turbo
-Turbo Headers.
-who knows, maybe an exhaust to pair it up with the turbo??

anyways.... thanks EJ.


----------



## pharphegnugen (Oct 29, 2003)

I didn't mean the company was rude...))) just the exhaust was too raw for me. When traveling at 70-80 mph there is a drone that is annoying to me. Had an 2000 with a Borla setup, now that was sweet.

No, the company was fine. So if anyone wants a one month old system I have one. It is nice since there is no welding and they actually build it right.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to agree with "pharphegnugen", the exhaust was pretty loud and had a drone for me. I have a 07 rabbit as well and the complete exhaust from EJ. Great build quality and customer service as well. With the headers and cat-back the car made very good power when it was opened up on the hwy. But the drone in the car was too much for me. I tried to putting the stock headers and cat back on and it was still droning. So now I am back to stock. I might give giving EV Tuning headers a shot.

pharphegnugen, if you are shipping then you are going to have to cut one of the hanger rods. Or else its going to cost an arm and a leg to ship.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

sleeper247 said:


> I have to agree with "pharphegnugen", the exhaust was pretty loud and had a drone for me. I have a 07 rabbit as well and the complete exhaust from EJ. Great build quality and customer service as well. With the headers and cat-back the car made very good power when it was opened up on the hwy. But the drone in the car was too much for me. I tried to putting the stock headers and cat back on and it was still droning. So now I am back to stock. *I might give giving EV Tuning headers a shot.*
> 
> pharphegnugen, if you are shipping then you are going to have to cut one of the hanger rods. Or else its going to cost an arm and a leg to ship.


so you got a header back system, thought it was too loud, went back to stock headers with catback, thought it was too loud, went fully stock, and now want to buy headers? :banghead:


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

turtles said:


> so you got a header back system, thought it was too loud, went back to stock headers with catback, thought it was too loud, went fully stock, and now want to buy headers? :banghead:



Yep. Eurojet requires you to replace your stock cat with a high flow cat. I would keep my stock cat and exhaust. So it would not have a drone to it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i guess for me i don't really mind a bit of the drone that is inherent with a highflow system. I've got the stage 2 tranny mount as well as the torque arm insert. It Vibrates ALOT.... but i'm ok with that. i don't mind sacrificing comfort for a little performance. i've been slowly saving for a turbo kit. and i know that it will be well worth it once i get that on. i really like the ej header. but now that i've been thinking of it. i don't think i'll go that route since it'll be replaced once i've got money for the turbo. long term hopefully they will make a nice header for the 2.5t kits. and i'll pick that up. i know one thing that i learned from the guy that built his own turbo system on here. he said that the exhaust really doesn't restrict much until you hit the 300Hp mark. then a high flow system is in order. so with my eurojet exhaust i'll try to stay under 300hp and i feel like the 2.5" system will be plenty for the little snail that c2 supplies. i guess time will tell.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are planning to turbo, I would hold off until you get the turbo. That car is going to vibrate alot more once you get the headers. The headers don't rods that mount to your car.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> i guess for me i don't really mind a bit of the drone that is inherent with a highflow system. I've got the stage 2 tranny mount as well as the torque arm insert. It Vibrates ALOT.... but i'm ok with that. i don't mind sacrificing comfort for a little performance. i've been slowly saving for a turbo kit. and i know that it will be well worth it once i get that on. i really like the ej header. but now that i've been thinking of it. i don't think i'll go that route since it'll be replaced once i've got money for the turbo. long term hopefully they will make a nice header for the 2.5t kits. and i'll pick that up. i know one thing that i learned from the guy that built his own turbo system on here. he said that the exhaust really doesn't restrict much until you hit the 300Hp mark. then a high flow system is in order. so with my eurojet exhaust i'll try to stay under 300hp and i feel like the 2.5" system will be plenty for the little snail that c2 supplies. i guess time will tell.



if you don't have the money now for the C2 kit and you're still saving, you might as well wait until eurojet releases their turbo kit which is going to use the new billet precision which are really nice. Plus their entry level kit is estimated to cost between $2600-3000 and around 300whp compared to C2's $4500 for like 230whp. just my opinion


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah i was seeing that and almost fell over! if thats the case then i will surely wait for a bit. and see just what they have to offer. i was looking at those billet turbo's and they seem amazing. i do think that EJ Big Turbo kits may be the way to go. since all i'm doing is saving money... i'm really in no hurry. so time will tell
thanks for the input though!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> yeah i was seeing that and almost fell over! if thats the case then i will surely wait for a bit. and see just what they have to offer. i was looking at those billet turbo's and they seem amazing. i do think that EJ Big Turbo kits may be the way to go. since all i'm doing is saving money... i'm really in no hurry. so time will tell
> thanks for the input though!


Yea man no problem. I'm in the same position as you. Was saving up and getting close to buying C2 but now I'm just holding onto my money and waiting for Eurojet to release their kit. Good luck with your decision


----------



## ASteele (Jul 8, 2010)

*Selling your eurojet exhaust?*

I just hopped on the website real quick to check the price...you bought it for 460? or is this a different exhuast? If you have that exhuast and your selling it for 250 let me know, i live in central jersey!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i think that the exhaust you saw is the one! it's AMAZING! i love it. i've still got to post some shots and a video so you all can hear its beauty! if you can get it on the cheap i assure you it will be more than worth it to pick it up! it's amazing and the fitment is spot on! i love it!


----------

